
Peek-for-tmux – the most smallest useful tmux trick you'll use - hyperpallium
https://lobste.rs/s/tyxte7/peek_for_tmux_most_smallest_useful_tmux
======
hyperpallium

        peek() { tmux split-window -p 33 $EDITOR $@ || exit; }
    

Though I like "tmux split-window -h", what tmux calls a "horizontal split",
with the panes horizonally adjacent, with a vertical line dividing them.

